

Show HN: Analyze contents of your videos with Dextro's API - sanchitarora
http://www.dextro.co

======
chatmasta
Nice, boola boola. ;)

I think I remember talking to David about this in SF a few years ago, or at a
YEI event or something. I interned at Numenta and he was aking me some ML
questions. Looks like y'all have come a long way. Nice job!

You might find some partners for a tool like this in music video publishers,
or advertisers looking to build competitive intel. e.g. a database of all
commercials with "X" in them, or all music videos with "Y" in them (for
product placement). Just a thought.

------
vosper
This looks like the inverse of the usual "tell we what's in this video" design
- Dextro seems to want you to ask it if something their system already knows
about is in a video.

I think I'd rather just submit a video and have all the matches and their
confidence / salience (not sure that these are the same thing).

~~~
jluan
Yes! General tagging of videos with all possible tags is great for media
discovery, but we've built our system with data analysis in mind. We want to
be useful for those who want to analyze photo and video datasets when they
already know what their query is.

We've found that most of the value is in the latter. For example, our system
helps answer:

    
    
      1) on a publisher video server, which videos were about automotive?
         Can we package those ads off to car brands?
      2) how many people took photos of my brand's product on instagram
         after our marketing campaign?
      3) what were pedestrian traffic patterns like outside 
         our store based on the CCTV system?

~~~
tecnogram888
What video formats do you accept?

~~~
jluan
The video analysis demo accepts most YouTube and Vimeo URLs! (Occasionally
certain YouTube links trip up the fetching mechanism, however.)

Our full API accepts the major video formats.

